
Do not use AWS S3 / CloudFront for static assets delivery - illuminated
https://www.freecodecamp.org/news/do-not-use-s3-for-static-assets/
======
bradknowles
If you insist on brotli compression, sure.

And if you don’t pay attention to your network costs, including CDN costs,
sure.

There are always going to be cheaper solutions than AWS. But now you’ve got at
least one piece of your infrastructure that is more likely to be custom built,
with custom components, and possibly more difficult to maintain.

How do you compare those $332 S3 bucket costs against the thousands or tens of
thousands of dollars you might be spending on the salary for your people?

You’ve got to look at the total cost of all your operations, not just a single
line item.

